# Overwhelmed...



## Tara1984 (Jul 17, 2011)

DP and I had our appointment with consultant at Barts yesterday and are ready to start our first round of DIUI after Christmas  Both the consultant and the nurse that did my blood tests were absolutely lovely and so friendly - it made what could have been a nervewracking time actually very enjoyable!

However, although I felt really upbeat yesterday (if a little tired - 2 hour journey each way for a 30min appointment!!), it's as if I've crashed back down to Earth today and feel really low    Could well just be good old PMT kicking in but I''ve been really teary all evening   Is there anyone out there who's at the the same point as us and feeling a little overwhelmed by it all??  So many things to learn about, new terminology/abbreviations etc and I desperately want to get this right and do everything I can to give this the best possible chance of working.

T xx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey, not having tx but I remember the feeling well. For me it was all the anxiety about the appt (ie being treated well), finally putting into action what we'd been talking about for ages & the realisation that there's no going back now - we stop when we get pregnant however long it takes. It IS overwhelming, so much bigger than buying a house, getting a puppy or even getting married! 


But I can tell you - it is totally worth it (but you know that already). The best of luck to you & I hope your journey is a short one!


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Tara, I second all that Welshginge said! We're not currently having treatment but all the anxiety and stress is so worth it, it just feels like a long journey. 

Good luck and I hope it goes smoothly for you. 

Love Berry x


----------

